# For TUG members only HolidayGroup auction no reserve!



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2008)

This auction site is now live...auction will take place on the 26th and end on the 28th.  all properties have no reserve price and bidding starts at ten cents!

TUG members and registered TUGBBS guests only!

Enjoy!

http://tug.hgauction.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 19, 2008)

7 days away!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

auction begins Wed...register now!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks! checking it out...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

Starts tomorrow!


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks.  I signed up.

Not that I need anymore timeshares - in fact I'd like to get rid of some, but can't pass up a bargin.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2008)

and it begins!  good luck to all bidding!


----------



## chewiegand (Mar 28, 2008)

*Holiday Tug Auction*

I looked but with all the fees involved, I personally feel one could do better with ebay. Most of these weren't even high time. Anyone else have an opinion? Anyone bid?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 28, 2008)

from what I saw...the fees are standard and would apply to ebay auctions as well no?

ie this years maint fee (if applicable)
resort transfer fee
closing costs etc

those arent (to my knowledge) included in ebay auction prices are they?


----------



## lprstn (Mar 28, 2008)

Well they were cheap but they didn't have what I wanted as I would only consider prime time.


----------



## td0804 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Another one?*

I just received an email that there's going to be another auction april 23 until april 25 - is this also for Tuggers?  The reply email address is @tugauction.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe it's just a repeat....but using the same format.  anyone can bid this time however.


----------

